# Need help w/a shower pan install



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

*Need help w/a mud shower pan install*

RD or Bud Cline,

I was sent here and told you're the experts with mud shower pan installs. I'm starting my bathroom redo and need a litte help getting started. This is my first tiling project. 

I gutted the shower area today and will pull up the existing tile shortly. While pulling out the shower the gasket to the existing drain broke and the metal cup from the existing shower still exists. I understand this needs to be removed. How do I go about removing it?

Below are pics...


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

That looks like a compression fitting drain based upon it looks like I can see the black gasket, you should be able to pull that entire assembly off and you will just have the stub of the drain pipe remaining. Depending upon what type of 'pan' you are referring to installing will determine what you put back on. A receptor which is a fiberglass or acrylic preformed unit or an actual shower pan which would mean a mud job. They each take a different drain.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

I'm putting in a mud shower pan and therefore will install a 3-piece shower drain.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

If you can get a sawzall flush under it or they make an inside pipe cutter for drills, cut it off if you can't slide it off the pipe, then install the PVC clamping drain to the pipe that is there, if too low, add a small section between the drain and pipe, measure carefully for this. :thumbsup: 

Make sure the P-trap and all drain lines under that floor are in good shape first, if not, replace everything up the main stack now, while everything is open.

That's one small shower.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

R&D Tile said:


> If you can get a sawzall flush under it or they make an inside pipe cutter for drills, cut it off if you can't slide it off the pipe, then install the PVC clamping drain to the pipe that is there, if too low, add a small section between the drain and pipe, measure carefully for this. :thumbsup:
> 
> Make sure the P-trap and all drain lines under that floor are in good shape first, if not, replace everything up the main stack now, while everything is open.
> 
> That's one small shower.


It "was" less than 32X32. Doing the mud shower gets me more room. I'm installing glass around two sides.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

R&D Tile said:


> If you can get a sawzall flush under it or they make an inside pipe cutter for drills, cut it off if you can't slide it off the pipe, then install the PVC clamping drain to the pipe that is there, if too low, add a small section between the drain and pipe, measure carefully for this. :thumbsup:
> 
> Make sure the P-trap and all drain lines under that floor are in good shape first, if not, replace everything up the main stack now, while everything is open.
> 
> That's one small shower.



See your private messages.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

I was able to get the drain off. It just required a little more muscle and careful maneuvering.


----------

